# I think my GSD ​​grew a small mane of a lion :)



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

What do you think? Is he the king of beasts or not?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. don't trim him. when he's standing is his mane
as pronounced?


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*It does happen*

Our Girl Kana has one as well.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

very beastly and very kingly --

that is not so much the hair (mane) as the dog being "wet" lots of loose skin in the area

treat him like a king , but keep reminding him he is a beast


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

carmspack said:


> very beastly and very kingly --
> 
> that is not so much the hair (mane) as the dog being "wet" lots of loose skin in the area
> 
> treat him like a king , but keep reminding him he is a beast


Well said! It can be cool if he starts to roar like a lion 

doggiedad
Yes, His mane stands out even when standing because he has short/medium fur which emphasizes the size of his mane. 

DWP
Cute Lioness!

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

haha my Tasha girl sort of has one as well...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He does look very regal...


----------

